# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  برنامه نویسی وب سایت

## sarina220

وب سایت چیست؟
در حدود دهه ی 90 قرن بیستم میلادی باتوجه به گسترش میزان استفاده از ابزار  دیجیتالی و فایل های دیجیتالی مفهومی به نام html به وجود آمد، که در  مقاله html  چیست می توانید به طور کامل با این مفهوم آشنا شوید. در تعریف  کلی این فایل ها، انواعی بودند که شامل هم متن هم تصویر و هم صوت و... می  شدند.

امروزه این گونه فایل ها گسترش یافتند و مفهومی به نام سایت و وب سایت به وجود آمده است.

وب  سایت ها شامل انواع فایل ها بر روی شبکه جهانی اینترنت می باشند، که  ابراز مناسبی برای ارتباط با سایر کاربران به روشی سریع و لحظه ایی و  همچنین اشتراک  فایل ها و مطالب، با آنها می باشد.
تفاوت CSS و HTML چیست؟

CSS چیست؟

CSS مخفف شده ی Cascading Style Sheets است. CSS یکی از ابزار های طراحی  سایت است که به وسیله ی آن شکل ظاهری صفحات ساخته شده توسط HTML را تعیین  میکند. این ابزار در سال 2000 در میان طراحان سایت به محبوبیت رسید.

تا چند سال پیش اغلب مرورگرهای  رایج قادر به پشتیبانی از استاندارد های  CSS نبوده اند و حتی تا امروز برخی از مرورگرهای قدیمی شرکت ماکروسافت قادر  نیستند همه ی دستورات  CSS را پشتیبانی کنند و این اتفاق طراحی سایت را به  عذاب مبدل میکند.

یک صفحه ی وب سایت خوب باید بتواند در همه ی مرورگرها به خوبی اجرا و نمایش  داده شود. برای این منظور طراحان سایت باید وقت زیادی بگذارند تا بتوانند  روشی ابداع کنند تا کد های CSS حتی در مرورگرها قدیمی و غیر استاندارد اجرا  شود.

سازگاری سایت با همه ی مرورگر های موجود یکی از اصول سئو سایت میباشد.برای  این منظور اصولا بعد از طراحی قالب اصلی یک فایل ایجاد شده و کد های CSS در  آن قرار میگیرد.

با CSS چه کارهایی می توانیم انجام دهیم؟

   مشخص کردن فونت
   مشخص کردن رنگ پیش زمینه و پس زمینه
   مشخص کردن فاصله ها تا حاشیه و اجزای صفحه
   مشخص کردن طول و عرض
   مشخص کردن عکس پس زمینه
   ایجاد تغییرات در موقعیت قرارگیری اجزای صفحه
   مشخص کردن چپ چین و راست چین بودن سایت

همچنین بسیاری از امکانات دیگر مانند انیمیشن سازی در CSS3

تفاوت HTML و CSS

در طراحی وب سایت از HTML برای ایجاد اجزای تشکیل دهنده سایت استفاده میشود  پس از ایجاد اجزا تشکیل دهنده صفحه سایت را با استفاده از CSS به آن ها  شکل میدهند زیرا اجزای صفحه به صورت نا مرتب و نا منظم بوده و فرم خاصی  ندارند.






برجسته سازی گونه - لیفت صورت
جراحی کوچک کردن سینه - وقت سفارت امریکا - وقت سفارت امریکا

----------

